# Corrosion in refineries



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (17 مايو 2010)

Corrosion in refineries EFC 42 








Corrosion in refineries (EFC 42) 
(European Federation of Corrosion Publications)
By
* Publisher: CRC
* Number Of Pages: 110
* Publication Date: 2007-07-31
* ISBN / ASIN: 1420054961 
$229.95
Book De******************ion:
Corrosion in ageing refinery plant presents a serious safety hazard. This important book summarizes key research into corrosion processes in refinery equipment, how it can be measured and controlled. The book reviews factors affecting corrosion such as carburization and metal dusting as well as corrosion in steel and other materials used in refinery technology. It considers corrosion in a range of refinery equipment such as storage tanks, HF alkylation units, sour water strippers, and insulated units. Other chapters discuss ways of testing for corrosion and cracking in refineries together with integrity and life cycle assessment techniques. There is also coverage of ways of trouble-shooting corrosion problems and preventative measures such as coating systems

RARed PDF | 3.05 MB
http://rapidshare.com/files/65055032...54961.rar.html
او
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0KYZAD9D​




​


----------



## نوفلة (18 مايو 2010)

شكراً اخي صلاح وهناك اصدار خاص بكل مشاكل مصافي النفط والبتروكيمياويات من معهد النفط الامريكي API 571 *[FONT=Arial,Bold]
Damage Mechanisms Affecting
Fixed Equipment in the​Refining Industry
*[/FONT]


----------



## aahmh86 (18 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك ,,,, بس الروابط لاتعمل ياليت لو يتم رفع الكتاب على روابط أخرى


----------

